# Lohnt sich ein Clevo Notebook?



## EinNormalerForumUser (9. September 2017)

Guten Morgen, liebe pcgh-Community.

Ich denke seit ein paar Wochen darüber nach, mir ein neues Notebook zum Zocken zu kaufen, aktuell habe ich folgendes:
Lenovo Ideapad y580

i7-3610qm
GTX 660m
6GB RAM
500GB HDD
1366×768 Display

Ich hätte die Möglichkeit folgendes Clevo Notebook heute noch für 500€ zu bekommen:
Gaming Notebook Clevo P177SM, wie XMG P704, i7 4700MQ, 8970M, SSD in Berlin - Mitte | Notebook gebraucht kaufen | eBay Kleinanzeigen

Mein aktuelles Notebook werde ich in den kommenden Monaten voraussichtlich an einen bekannten verkaufen, höchstwahrscheinlich für 350€.
Wenn ihr meint, dass sich dieses Angebot lohnt, dann hätte ich heute noch die Möglichkeit das Clevo Notebook für die genannten 500€ zu kaufen.
Meine Fragen wären nun folgende:
Lohnt sich dieses Notebook zu dem Preis überhaupt?
Lohnt sich ein Clevo Notebook allgemein? Ich würde dann halt in ein paar Jahren die Komponenten austauschen, wenn mir die Leistung nicht mehr reicht. (Es soll alles drauf gezockt werden -> Forza Horizon 3, Witcher 3, GTA IV/V, Forza 7, Crysis 3, etc., Grafikeinstellungen sind egal, hab nen Gamer-PC für Ultra Settings, siehe Signatur)
Kann man bei einem Clevo wirklich alle Komponenten austauschen? Sind Notebook-Komponenten überteuert oder lohnt sich das Austauschen der Komponenten dann auch?
Welchen Leistungssprung kann ich zu meinem aktuellen Gerät erwarten? Konnte im Netz leider nichts finden. 

Ich hoffe, dass mich jemand beraten kann und bedanke mich im voraus für eure Antworten und die Hilfe.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (9. September 2017)

Und könnte ich dann ohne Probleme eine von den folgenden GPUs einbauen?

PCIe mit GPU NVIDIA (nach Serie): GTX 1060 (3GB)/GTX 1060 (6GB)/GTX 1060 (6GB) 9Gbps/GTX 1070/GTX 1080/GTX 1080 11Gbps Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Beispielsweise diese GTX 1060 oder eine der anderen GPUs aus dem vorherigen Link?
KFA² GeForce GTX 1060 OC, 3GB GDDR5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Körschgen (9. September 2017)

Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll...

Erst mal:

Wieso einen Laptop?

Nur für Spiele?

Edit: Einen Desktop zum Spielen hast du zusätzlich?


Wie viel Budget hast du zur Verfügung?

Nein eine Desktop GPU passt nicht in einen Laptop.

Vergiss das große Aufrüsten bei Laptops.

Manches kannst du nachrüsten, finanziell lohnt sich das meistens aber nur bedingt.


Wenn man am Laptop zocken will, dann sollte man sich meiner Meinung nach so aktuell wie möglich halten.

Die aktuellen Modelle kommen langsam in nutzbare Leistungs-/Wärme- und Lautstärkelevel.


----------



## EinNormalerForumUser (9. September 2017)

Erstmal danke für die Antwort.
Ja, der Laptop soll zum Zocken dienen, bspw. wenn ich fürn paar Wochen bei meiner Freundin bin und was mobiles für zwischendurch dabei haben will.
Das Budget lautet eigentlich "so wenig wie möglich", da ich so wenig wie möglich nach dem Verkauf noch draufzahlen will.
Aktuelle Notebooks haben doch Desktop GPUs verbaut, wieso funktioniert das dann bei diesem nicht?
Lohn sich das Teil dann überhaupt für den Preis, wenn man die genannten und kommende Spiele auf nem mobilen Gerät zocken möchte?

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, EinNormalerForumUser

Edit: Ja, zum "richtigen" Zocken hab ich meinen PC (zu sehen in der Signatur).
Also sollte ich noch warten und das mit Clevos aus meinem Kopf schlagen und in ein paar Wochen gleich eins mit ner GPU ohne "m" kaufen?


----------



## Körschgen (9. September 2017)

Nur weil die Chips theoretisch die gleichen wie auf den GPU Desktop Custom Modellen sind, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass man diese in Laptops verbauen kann.


----------



## L-Thomsen (13. September 2017)

EinNormalerForumUser schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Antwort.
> Ja, der Laptop soll zum Zocken dienen, bspw. wenn ich fürn paar Wochen bei meiner Freundin bin und was mobiles für zwischendurch dabei haben will.
> Das Budget lautet eigentlich "so wenig wie möglich", da ich so wenig wie möglich nach dem Verkauf noch draufzahlen will.
> Aktuelle Notebooks haben doch Desktop GPUs verbaut, wieso funktioniert das dann bei diesem nicht?
> ...



Die Mobilen Grafikkarten haben zwar fast die selbe Leistung wie die Desktop pedanten werden jedoch meistens auf das Mainboard von Notebook fest verlötet. Einige wenige Geräte wie auch das von dir verlinkte Clevo P177SM-A setzt auf Mobile Grafikkarten im MXM Formfaktor. Diese können getauscht werden. Ist das funktioniert ist jedoch abhängig von diversen Faktoren wie eine ausreichende Stromversorgung, passt der Kühler und reicht die Kühlleistung aus.
MXM Karten sind generell sehr schwer zu finden.  Und wenn du eine findest musst du mit 600€ aufwärts rechnen für eine GTX 980M oder ähnliches.


----------

